# Fife Animal Park (WOW!)



## Serpentes (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi folks:devil:,

I'm new around here so hopefully i'm posting this in the correct place;

Three weeks ago me and the Mrs.'s were trying to find a fun place to take the kids and after much research we ended up finding a place called Fife Animal Park - they had an Animal Park, Bisto and Pet Centre that had just recently opened.
We went around the Animal Park and we all really enjoyed it - the kids got to pet, feed, learn and get up close to the animals - we went inside a big natural-looking walkthrough avary where the colourful parrots could fly around freely and a big white one landed on the youngest daughters shoulder and asked her for kisses! :lol2: 
We then went to the Bistro where we enjoyed the special-of-the-day and the kids had a run around out in the playpark and then we visited the Pet Centre and we had a look at the animals. 
The kids fell in love with the skunks and I spotted tortoises, which I must admit I have a soft-spot for!:blush: 
I asked a member of staff all about the tortoises and he was really polite and helpful - he was like a tortoise-book on legs!:lol2: I went back the next week and bought a healthy wee tortoise who the kids have named Shellz and then last week I bought a cornsnake for my brother-in-law who was returning from the Army after becoming ill; the wife freaked when she seen the snake :whip: but the snake is a beautiful silver colour with black dashes. In the end the brother-in-law never got it and I kept it!:lol2: and we got the whole setup for a good price. :no1:
I'll definitly be going back to Fife Animal Park every week for my livefoods and frozen-mice because the staff are helpful, the prices are low, it's an interesting place and it's only 15 minutes away from the house!:notworthy:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds good. Whereabouts in Fife is it?? WHat else did they have for sale


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

OO i havent heard of this .. where exactly is it in fife and do they have a website


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Fife Animal Park * Home
*Directions *

Fife Animal Park is conveniently located just half a mile south of the A91 Milnathort to St. Andrews road on the B937 close to the village of Collessie; 3 miles east of Auchturmuchty. 


From Edinburgh - 45 minutes from the Forth Road Bridge and then follow the signs. 

From Dundee - 30 minutes from the Tay Bridge and then follow signs for the Forth Road Bridge/Kincardine Bridge.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Im gonna have to go  It looks cool


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i love the place! been going there since I was a wee bairn


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

its on my list of places to visit now


----------



## mph0809 (Dec 8, 2008)

how much are the corn snakes


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ive been to the park a few times.......the animals in the park ie the birds...coo's,primates etc etc seemd to be looked after properly clean etc ...but i went in the shop too.everything was kept in exo terras,beardies,chameleons,red tegu,grenn iguanas,asian water monitor all in exo terras,snakes on sand,dried out water bowls with faeces in it.saying that tho i could of got there beofre they had chance to clean the exos but this was 2pm in the afternoon.
has this changed ? do they now have all the proper set ups for all the reptiles?
i personally was dissapointed in the set ups and cleanliness of the shop.
the knowledge as far as i was concerned from the staff was next to zero to be honest.but i visited a couple of months ago so this could have changed.
did anyone take any pictures of the shop? or the reptile house? 
think i might have to go back and have a look see,if its changed then it could be a good place to visit


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Might take my lady along if it's any good


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Ive still not been . Going to see if its open in the holidays so hopefully ill get then. Ill take my camera aswell.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Might try and persuade housemate to go for his birthday on Saturday. Have they got any tarantulas there? That'd definitely get him there haha.


----------

